# MikroController und "C" ???



## tobias (3 September 2003)

Hallo
Nachdem ichs "hohe C" eigentlich längst beiseite "gedacht" hatte muss ich mich nun wohl doch mal wieder etwas weiter damit beschäftigen. 
Grund ist mein Eigengewächs einiger AVR's_128-er, dem Beck-IPC und verschiedener S7. 

VCC++ auf der PC Ebene ist kein Thema - der GCC da schon eher .... Offentsichtlich bestehen leichte Unterschiede in den FunktionsLibs; und diversen "Aufrufen" zwischen 32 Bit (S7); 16 Bit (IPC) und 8 Bit (AtMegas). 

Versteckt sich irgendwo ein in diese Richtung zeigendes (bevorzugt deutschsprachiges) Forum (?)  ohne rein wissenschaftlichen Anspruch.  Das Mikrocontroller.nett ist ja schon nicht schlecht aber zu substantiellen Fragen der "C" Rhetorik fand ich da auch kaum Antworten.
mfg
tobias


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

*Hochsprachen*

Hallo,

eine Antwort auf deine Frage habe ich nicht, aber ich suche auch nach eine Forum das über Hochsprachen in der SPS / PLC Programmierung arbeitet.

MfG
Edgar


----------



## plc_tippser (1 Juni 2004)

Hat sich wohl schon erledigt?!

http://www.c-plusplus.de/index.php

Aber für alle anderen die es interessiert  

Gruß pt


----------



## drfunfrock (28 August 2004)

tobias schrieb:
			
		

> Versteckt sich irgendwo ein in diese Richtung zeigendes (bevorzugt deutschsprachiges) Forum (?)  ohne rein wissenschaftlichen Anspruch.  Das Mikrocontroller.nett ist ja schon nicht schlecht aber zu substantiellen Fragen der "C" Rhetorik fand ich da auch kaum Antworten.
> mfg
> tobias



Nimm www.avrfreaks.net . Mit dem gcc kannst du fast ganz ohne Bibliotheken auskommen, wenn du einsteigen willst. Bei AVR-Freaks findet du auch die Windows-Ausgabe für den GCC mit allem drum und dran, inkl. Doku. Schau dir ein paar Beispiele an und du wirst sehen, dass es nicht so schwierig ist.


----------

